# Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?



## TechGuyJ

I'm curious if I'm the only one that does this... Wearing a brown belt/shoes I will only wear a watch with either a silver, white, or blue dial and a SS bracelet or a brown or blue strap. Likewise with black attire / dial / strap. Am I the only one, or is there some fashion rule about this? Just curious!

Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Belt and dress shoes hell yes. Sneakers it doesn't really matter

In my books if you're trying to match your watch strap to your shoes and belt is a bit like doing this








ie it is monotonously coordinated

The only time I'd consider breaking the above is wearing a black three piece black suit. I don't know people or attend events formal enough to wear something like that without coming across like a massive tosser.


----------



## mpalmer

I don't think it is really necessary, but if it floats your boat, go for it. I think having a quality strap that is befitting of a dressy environ (i.e. alligator, ostrich, etc) is more important in a dressy senario than matching. I suppose if wearing a tux matching black with black would seem appropriate, but that's probably the only time this level of formality would seemingly be required. Some wear sports watches with tuxes these days, so its hard to be that critical of any high quality strap.


----------



## oak1971

I have bigger things to worry about.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Nope!


----------



## CSB123

I think it's okay to mix it up. Black dial with brown shoes and belt for instance... no issue imo.

Belt and shoes DO have to match of course.


----------



## lancund

You're not the only one, Jason. I do the same as you. Monotony be damned. I highly doubt anyone else would notice, but I do when I get dressed and think it's kind of a cool, little "for me thing." Like making sure all the paper money in my billfold is arranged face up, right side up, and in descending denominations. I don't - yet - touch the door knob 7 times every time I leave the house, but that may not be far off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

*Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

Well I'm trying something different today... Tan shoes & belt & a black watch. 

Thanks for the feedback so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

To some degree, yes. Black leather belt/shoes never gets brown leather strap, and brown leather belt/shoes never gets black leather strap. Other than that, I'll wear them on bracelets, ZULUs, canvas, etc and not sweat the colors too much.


----------



## TechGuyJ

*Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

Daschlag, what watch is that in the suit pic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

Daschlag. Third pic looks the best in my book - it really draws the attention to the wrist without blending or clashing.


----------



## blackbard

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

I ONLY match the strap color with belt/shoes. Dial color doesnt matter to me in this case.


----------



## watchmego3000

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*



TechGuyJ said:


> Daschlag, what watch is that in the suit pic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Sinn 856 UTC on grey canvas strap. I like this strap with the 856 for traveling because they go with everything!


----------



## RNHC

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

On a related note, here is a couple of articles on why smart successful people don't worry about such minor details.

Forbes Welcome

The Science Of Simplicity: Why Successful People Wear The Same Thing Every Day

Basically, people who has to think deep thoughts and make important decisions don't/won't waste any brain power worrying about small stuff.

On that thought, like blackbard, matching strap to belt/shoes is good enough for me. I do have enough brain power (and a sense of aesthetics) left over to make a simple decision like that.


----------



## TechGuyJ

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*



RNHC said:


> On a related note, here is a couple of articles on why smart successful people don't worry about such minor details.
> 
> Forbes Welcome
> 
> The Science Of Simplicity: Why Successful People Wear The Same Thing Every Day
> 
> Basically, people who has to think deep thoughts and make important decisions don't/won't waste any brain power worrying about small stuff.
> 
> On that thought, like blackbard, matching strap to belt/shoes is good enough for me. I do have enough brain power (and a sense of aesthetics) left over to make a simple decision like that.


I can understand that to a degree... but by that logic... we should only have 1 watch so as to not have to make a decision on which one to wear! I think that philosophy may work for some, but not for me. I spend a lot of time in front of clients and potential clients, I need to appear professional and stylish - to a degree (my pants still have a full break on my shoes!).


----------



## Paulo 8135

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

Would generally match belt and shoe colour, but yeah, not usually terribly fussed about watch...unless I'm making a special effort.


----------



## Nokie

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

Yes, I try to match belt, shoes and watch when possible.


----------



## jp17

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

I like to try and match a nice pair of leather shoes with a similar leather belt and watch strap. Having (and needing) only a few pair of leather shoes makes this pretty easy (and rather mindless once purchased). If having all of the leather matched isn't desired on any particular day, I'll go with the right watch on a bracelet as an alternative. No real concern about the dial color, but with only black and white to choose between I'm not too worried about a major fashion blunder!


----------



## joshuagull

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

A stainless steel bracelet on a watch with a black, white or silver dial and black or stainless bezel goes with anything really. If I'm wearing a leather band though I'll always make sure it's in the same color family as other leathers I'm wearing (belt and shoes). A black leather watch band with a brown belt and brown shoes, or vice versa, just looks off. This is also why I mainly wear a watch on bracelet most days. It goes with everything and I don't have to worry about it. I rarely wear black shoes though and much prefer brown leather, so most of my leather bands are brown leather as well.


----------



## RNHC

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*



TechGuyJ said:


> ...should only have 1 watch so as to not have to make a decision on which one to wear!


I bet, according to theories outlined in the articles, people who has to think big thoughts DO have only one watch. It's a good thing that my job, while intellectually stimulating and challenging, is not so overly taxing and encompassing to my mind to a point where I would be incapable of making simple sartorial decisions and prevent me from having multiple watches to enjoy.


----------



## watchmego3000

Bracelets go with everything - including the IT Uniform!


----------



## TechGuyJ

It's been decided... my next piece is going to be the Oris Big Crown ProPilot 111 (01 111 7711 4163-Set 1 22 72FC - Oris Big Crown ProPilot Calibre 111 - Oris Big Crown ProPilot - Aviation - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.). I plan on getting the brown croc strap, the bracelet, and a grey or black textile strap. Maybe both haha. But IMHO, this is one of the most beautiful watches in the price range... and fits a number of my needs/desires (that depends on if you talk to me or my wife about it lol!)

1. Brown strap
2. Pilot watch
3. Something that can be dressed up or go casual
4. Has a power reserve indicator (a complication none of my current pieces have)

As an added bonus, its a manual wind... would be my first.

Here are a couple of pics from the Oris site:

















Merry Christmas to me!

Jason


----------



## watchmego3000

TechGuyJ said:


> It's been decided... my next piece is going to be the Oris Big Crown ProPilot 111 (01 111 7711 4163-Set 1 22 72FC - Oris Big Crown ProPilot Calibre 111 - Oris Big Crown ProPilot - Aviation - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.). I plan on getting the brown croc strap, the bracelet, and a grey or black textile strap. Maybe both haha. But IMHO, this is one of the most beautiful watches in the price range... and fits a number of my needs/desires (that depends on if you talk to me or my wife about it lol!)
> 
> 1. Brown strap
> 2. Pilot watch
> 3. Something that can be dressed up or go casual
> 4. Has a power reserve indicator (a complication none of my current pieces have)
> 
> As an added bonus, its a manual wind... would be my first.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from the Oris site:
> 
> View attachment 5743810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5743826
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> Jason


I'm speechless - hadn't seen this model or the 111. Cheers to you my friend, this is a beautiful piece. In-house manual wind with 10-day power reserve?! Oris just leaped past Alpina, and they're coming for IWC next.


----------



## TechGuyJ

daschlag said:


> I'm speechless - hadn't seen this model or the 111. Cheers to you my friend, this is a beautiful piece. In-house manual wind with 10-day power reserve?! Oris just leaped past Alpina, and they're coming for IWC next.


I agree. I absolutely LOVE the IWC Portuguese watches, but I can't see paying their asking price for a non-in-house movement. They just didn't feel special enough for the asking price. But they are absolutely beautiful! Especially the Annual Calendar and the Perpetual Calendar models!

Regardless, the ProPilot 111 looks to be a fantastic piece, and every review I've read on it is nothing short of stellar. This will be my first Oris, but the other pieces I've been able to try on and inspect in the flesh have been very well built. This one adds a beautiful design as well. Can't wait!

Jason


----------



## Paulo 8135

TechGuyJ said:


> I agree. I absolutely LOVE the IWC Portuguese watches, but I can't see paying their asking price for a non-in-house movement. They just didn't feel special enough for the asking price. But they are absolutely beautiful! Especially the Annual Calendar and the Perpetual Calendar models!
> 
> Regardless, the ProPilot 111 looks to be a fantastic piece, and every review I've read on it is nothing short of stellar. This will be my first Oris, but the other pieces I've been able to try on and inspect in the flesh have been very well built. This one adds a beautiful design as well. Can't wait!
> 
> Jason


yeah, it looks great imo. |>


----------



## ds760476

I made it easy:

1 belt - Black
1 pr shoes - Black
1 watch - Black dial, black IsoFrane


----------



## mattfm

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

Only belt e shoes.
The rest, i think that the charm and the style are the contrasts between the acessories/clothes.


----------



## Morrisdog

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

I currently have a olive green suede strap on my watch.. I don't have any olive green shoes or belts!

i think it goes with either black or brown shoes..:-s:-s


----------



## christopher wallace

daschlag said:


> To some degree, yes. Black leather belt/shoes never gets brown leather strap, and brown leather belt/shoes never gets black leather strap. Other than that, I'll wear them on bracelets, ZULUs, canvas, etc and not sweat the colors too much.


The matching is really cool, i only do that when i have options, like black shoe and a black leather strap watch and same with brown shoe


----------



## xxjorelxx

IF im sporting a watch with a leather band, i'll normally match my shoes and belt with the color of the band... If i'm sporting a stainless steel bracelet, then everything is fair game


----------



## dadbar

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

I match the metal of the watch to the belt buckle and pen.....and match the leathers of the shoes, belt and watch strap if it's leather. It looks kind of stupid to wear a belt with brass buckle with a silver tone watch. The color of the watch face I don't worry about.


----------



## rbob99

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

I coordinate the leather colors but only wear stainless steel watches, so no need to worry about metal colors.


----------



## Mediocre

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

Sometimes yes, sometimes no. If I have a lapse of "worry about more important things" and this comes into my mind, I just wear a neutral dial color on a bracelet.


----------



## craig00

No I don't. Cause i think its not important.


----------



## maxbaris

Definitely. That's why I have 10 Nato and Perlon straps. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## john freddrick

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

Yes I dress to match.... It is called dressing like a man with class


----------



## SunnyDaze

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

I match when it's situationally appropriate (church, weddings, the office, formal events).

If I'm roasting a pig with my father in law, fishing, or pedaling on the Great Allegheny Passage, not at all.


----------



## SunnyDaze

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*



john freddrick said:


> Yes I dress to match.... It is called dressing like a man with class


Class is all in how you treat others. It's not the shoes that make the man.


----------



## extant

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

About 6 out of 7 days a week, I'm wearing a NATO in my school colours (which happen, by happy coincidence, to be one of the popular "Bond" patterns, making them very available in various specifications)... so, no.


----------



## charleswtch

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

Most often when i have a lot of time to spare.


----------



## az erik

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

Yes, and my watch box dictates what I wear. My hardest part in the morning is finding something to go with my watch. And I only have 13 watches (that I really truly actually really wear, there are 2 box queens)


----------



## RT13

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*



dadbar said:


> I match the metal of the watch to the belt buckle and pen.....and match the leathers of the shoes, belt and watch strap if it's leather. It looks kind of stupid to wear a belt with brass buckle with a silver tone watch. The color of the watch face I don't worry about.


Same here!


----------



## Kal El

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

Nah, not really. I happen to wear all in the same color, but not on purpose. I won't mind wearing black strap with brown shoes & belt.


----------



## thomasrhee

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

Nope. I wear watches dependent on my mood as well as what fits the situation/occasion. I do match belts and shoes though. But then again, shoes are matched according to attire so I guess there is some overlap there.


----------



## alex79

I do notice and appreciate when others are doing it, personally it may happen but it's not my main concern, perhaps a reason why all my watches are versatile and could be worn in all circumstances 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime

TechGuyJ said:


> I'm curious if I'm the only one that does this... Wearing a brown belt/shoes I will only wear a watch with either a silver, white, or blue dial and a SS bracelet or a brown or blue strap. Likewise with black attire / dial / strap. Am I the only one, or is there some fashion rule about this? Just curious!
> 
> Jason
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daily.
For work, my clothes dictate the watch for the day. Leathers gotta match (or at least as be close when it comes to brown leather). If going with a stainless bracelet, the face will be a complementing color to my button down shirt.

On weekends, the activity dictates the watch and the watch dictates the clothes. Anything physical automatically gets the G-Shock.

Someone else mentioned matching metals. Now I have the urge to go and buy a brown belt with a rose gold buckle. Thanks, dude.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaM911

lancund said:


> You're not the only one, Jason. I do the same as you. Monotony be damned. I highly doubt anyone else would notice, but I do when I get dressed and think it's kind of a cool, little "for me thing." *Like making sure all the paper money in my billfold is arranged face up, right side up, and in descending denominations.* I don't - yet - touch the door knob 7 times every time I leave the house, but that may not be far off!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, I do this as well and HATE when it's not like this so I fix it immediately. I'm a bit OCD and definitely Type-A.


----------



## mparthas

Typically I match the color of the watch band with the color of the belt and shoes, unless it is a stainless steel band, or if it is an occasion that warrants my wearing my favorite Omega Deville watch, which has only a black strap.


----------



## 252063225

I match the metal of the watch to my belt buckle. As for the strap, most of the time I have exotic leather or bright colour straps, where matching with shoes and belt leather would be too much. I make sure the strap compliments the outfit though (e.g. if I am wearing white shirt, I might put on the cream snake leather). Occasionally, if I am required to tone down my watch, I will put on a calf leather black/brown, in which case I'd match it with shoes and belt.

Having a reversible belt with 5 interchangeable buckles (Stainless Steel, Rose Gold, Gold, Bronze, Black PVD) make this process painless.

As for the article about successful people not caring about what they wear... Let's be honest now, none of us are Zuckerberg, and if I were to be successful to that degree, I'd want to enjoy my wealth. It just happens so that my way of enjoying my wealth differs from Zuckerberg.


----------



## psychosan

I'm not one to match things like that but nato straps have made me think about it and AT TIMES i try to match with my clothes


----------



## Sxgt

mparthas said:


> *Typically I match the color of the watch band with the color of the belt and shoes, unless it is a stainless steel band*, or if it is an occasion that warrants my wearing my favorite Omega Deville watch, which has only a black strap.


This is my approach too, I dont consider the dial normally, just the bracelet/strap.


----------



## johnpereless

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

I wear watches dependent on my mood as well as what fits the situation. I match the color of the watch band with the color of the belt and shoes.


----------



## ElHeat

I absolutely match my watch bands to my belt and shoes, especially when I'm going to work. I also won't wear a black dialed watch, even if it's on a bracelet, if I'm wearing a brown belt and shoes though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

If I am wearing a suit its a black leather strap dress watch everything else SS bracelet and it does not matter.


----------



## Alysandir

Yes; black or grey strap w/ black shoes; brown strap w/ brown shoes; metal bracelet with anything.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## ajn3323

Try to match em up but not a necessity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

If the strap is leather, it should match the shoes and belt..and not just color but texture if at all possible. Dial color, non-leather straps and any significant hand or accent color on the watch should coordinate with but not necessarily match the rest of the outfit. Doing it right doesn't mean we are "worried about it" or "not busy with other things", it just is how some people choose to present themselves..


----------



## liwang22

zengineer said:


> If the strap is leather, it should match the shoes and belt..and not just color but texture if at all possible. Dial color, non-leather straps and any significant hand or accent color on the watch should coordinate with but not necessarily match the rest of the outfit. Doing it right doesn't mean we are "worried about it" or "not busy with other things", it just is how some people choose to present themselves..


No. I actually hate when a dude is that matchy. Looks cheap like they bought a set from Macy's. It looks better when there are different shades and gradients of brown. But never mix black and brown leathers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alysandir

zengineer said:


> If the strap is leather, it should match the shoes and belt..and not just color but texture if at all possible.


Rspectfully have to disagree here; I don't know anyone who wears crocodile or ostrich leather shoes. I'm sure someone does, but it's not something you see a lot in the business world. Now, if you means matching shiny to shiny and suede to suede, okay, that I can aboard with, with the caveat that you don't see a whole lot of suede in business environments.



zengineer said:


> Dial color, non-leather straps and any significant hand or accent color on the watch should coordinate with but not necessarily match the rest of the outfit.


I tend not to pay too much attention to dial color, since there are competing style rules regarding them. One set of rules say that light dials should be worn with dark outfits and dark dials with light. Another set of rules says that white dials should only be worn during the day, and black dials only during the night, with the exception of formalwear, in which case the black dial is appropriate regardless of day vs. night. So no matter what you do, you're going to violate someone's style rule. For me, it's enough that the leather and hardware match. Besides, I tend to gravitate to grey dials. 

As for non-leather straps (read: bracelets), I agree that metals should ideally match in tone; that is, match yellow metals to yellow metals and silver to silver, but I wouldn't take it down to the hands of the watch or an accent color on the watch. Not only is it typically a tiny, tiny splash of color, but even if it is seen, it just becomes a point of visual interest. It can be a style sin to look "too" put together.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## zengineer

liwang22 said:


> No. I actually hate when a dude is that matchy. Looks cheap like they bought a set from Macy's. It looks better when there are different shades and gradients of brown. But never mix black and brown leathers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hate? You bring on actual hate for matching leather?

Of course I do not mean only ostrich shoes with an ostrich strap. I just mean I generally would wear smooth leathers or textured and of course the tone will vary. I have a tan ostrich strap that I wear 
with all sorts of tan, medium brown and very dark brown shoes or boots, but not with a pair of smooth leather black lace up dress shoes. 
Trust me, nobody ever thought I shopped at Macy's.


----------



## nevada1995

No, I don't do that but I wear divers/sport watches with suits. I suppose, if you're going to do it then you should never wear a sport watch while "dreesed up" along with a proper leather/skin strap that matches your shoes and belt exactly. Good luck with that.


----------



## liwang22

zengineer said:


> Hate? You bring on actual hate for matching leather?
> 
> Of course I do not mean only ostrich shoes with an ostrich strap. I just mean I generally would wear smooth leathers or textured and of course the tone will vary. I have a tan ostrich strap that I wear
> with all sorts of tan, medium brown and very dark brown shoes or boots, but not with a pair of smooth leather black lace up dress shoes.
> Trust me, nobody ever thought I shopped at Macy's.


Thanks for clarifying. That sounds much better. I like what you are describing now.

But I definitely hate the SportsCenter/Mens Warehouse look I thought at first you were describing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kndy

I match my belts to my shoes and then make sure the watch compliments both.

So, it's important for me to have enough belts, enough shoes and enough watches and many clothes to make sure that I can pull something off differently each day and try not to repeat what I wear every week.


----------



## userealwasabi

I'd love a good contrast, eg a bright blue strap with a full grey/black outfit. The watch really stands out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alysandir

kndy said:


> I match my belts to my shoes and then make sure the watch compliments both.
> 
> So, it's important for me to have enough belts, enough shoes and enough watches and many clothes to make sure that I can pull something off differently each day and try not to repeat what I wear every week.


Back when the standard work uniform in the work world was a dark grey or navy suit with a red tie, *this* is how you got it done. Bravo!

If anyone ever asks why a man needs more than one watch, you can point to the rules of style as just cause. Even though we have a somewhat more flexible wardrobe available to us than we did in the 50s, the watch is still a key expression of individuality, and it still needs to coordinate with what you're wearing. (At least it does, if you care about style.)

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Boomachucka

I prefer to match them when I can but I don't stress if I can't... Usually the latter case is because the watch is more of a 'statement' piece.
Belt and shoes should probably still match though.


----------



## horolicious

Wait, there is a dress code? 
Well, here is my interpretation!


----------



## phritz

In try to match the color of materials. All leathers in black, metals in silver, but only in more formal situations. Sometimes, but nit always I'll match or complement the color of the watch dial with any othe accessories I might be wearing- cufflinks etc.
Casual times, it depends more what I feel like right then combined with whatever activities I may have planned.


----------



## speedyam

Usually I'd probably wear my Speedmaster if I was going boots, but I think I'm going to go black tomorrow


----------



## LikeClockWork

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

its certainly nice to do, but IMHO not necessary at all


----------



## ds760476

I forgot my belt today, but I guess that's ok since my watch is set to 104 hours ago...


----------



## Nayan Saheb

I match my watch with the type of clothing I am sporting, suit with a dress watch etc. Matching to colour though...nope, sounds like the kind of thing my wife would do!


----------



## Deity42

I try to match shoes/belt/watch band.

Makes it hard when tucking into jeans and wearing sneakers.

A shoe salesman recently told me to stop overthinking casual, only really matters with dress. I'm trying to let it go.


----------



## Morrisdog

How about matching shoe laces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oynag

Nxt lvl


----------



## rMv

Since all my shoes and belts are black it's easy to match with a black watch.


----------



## completelyclueless

Not deliberately. I have read that the metal on your watch and wedding ring need not match your belt, so the way I see it, I can wear a black watch with brown shoes.


----------



## senjin

RNHC said:


> On a related note, here is a couple of articles on why smart successful people don't worry about such minor details.
> 
> Forbes Welcome
> 
> The Science Of Simplicity: Why Successful People Wear The Same Thing Every Day
> 
> Basically, people who has to think deep thoughts and make important decisions don't/won't waste any brain power worrying about small stuff.
> 
> On that thought, like blackbard, matching strap to belt/shoes is good enough for me. I do have enough brain power (and a sense of aesthetics) left over to make a simple decision like that.


Id say that articles like that rather point towards as simple matching as possible. 
It's easier to get a "working" outfit by following simple rules and then you just buy 7-14 of that outfit and your set for life 
Personal I generally try to match metals and leathers in my outfits, apart from my wedding ring which gets a free pass due to peace of mind reasons.


----------



## Jcodyjones

I am a little worse, actually. I usually match a NATO to my tie, pocket square, and/or socks. I like the juxtaposition of the NATO with a suit.


----------



## Morrisdog

Jcodyjones said:


> I am a little worse, actually. I usually match a NATO to my tie, pocket square, and/or socks. I like the juxtaposition of the NATO with a suit.


I think this requires a photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcodyjones

Morrisdog said:


> I think this requires a photo!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As an example. The photo makes it look busier than it actually is. It's the little things, man!


----------



## tzwick

I always try to. Unless the watch band I'm wearing is stainless steel. But I wouldn't wear a black leather band with brown shoes and brown belt.


----------



## freshprince357

tzwick said:


> I always try to. Unless the watch band I'm wearing is stainless steel. But I wouldn't wear a black leather band with brown shoes and brown belt.


Well said!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

At one time I matched my shoes with a belt of the same color until I saw a photo of myself with white shoes, blue double knit slacks and white shoes and the sports jacket had blue and white piping around the collar and the pockets. This was the style at the time and stopped this as soon as I saw the photo. Even now as I'm writing this I'm LOL


----------



## ElxJefe

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

im not crazy obssesed. BUT it is fun or i do tend to always match my shirts at least with the color of my watch.


----------



## ElxJefe

Believe it or not, sometimes the colors can get to me. for instance i cant wear a white dial watch with a yellow shirt. it will drive me nuts


----------



## rwbenjey

For leather, I try to, but I will also match my strap to my pants or sweater if it's a nato.


----------



## crappbag

I think it comes down to what you're comfortable with - sounds a bit wanky but if you are ok with what you're wearing (whether it's all matched or all unmatched) you will be more confident in it and that will show. Realistically very few people will notice or care regardless of what you're doing but they unconsciously what will be apparent is how you hold yourself, if you're comfortable or not.

Personally, I wear my watches and straps not based on the colours of my belt or shoes but overall the occasion and outfit. As long as the watch suits the occasion and the watchstrap colour contrasts well with the overall outfit, I'm ok with it.

My instagram for some examples of what I mean.
https://www.instagram.com/klieu_/


----------



## tdiallo

Not really, unless if it's a sports watch..


----------



## JesterIzDead

It IS the little things! It's simple enough to match strap, belt, and shoes, and really completes a look. Most men won't care...but most women notice these things  It's fun having multiple strap options for a watch, too. Adds bang for the buck and different straps bring out different personas of a watch.


----------



## carlhicks

Yeah, always dress to watch.


----------



## atothej81

Yes, and I hate that I feel competent do so! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## icenine

Usually try to match something to watch! Work in Silicon Valley though so not shirt tucked/belt attire 95% of the time. But maybe shoes, shirt, or pants matched to strap or watch face, sure.


----------



## Drksaint

I try. White dial/brown strap with brown shoes and brown belt. Black dial/black strap with black shoes/black belt. Stainless steel bracelets all summer.


----------



## conkmwc

I do – stainless with black and two-tone with brown.


----------



## MarinaR

Yes, brown belt and shoes with anything but black band. And vice versa black belt shoes with any color band but brown 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt

I always try do to it, by using an array of nato, zulu and bracelets.


----------



## MOV

Absolutely, always.


----------



## maylebox

Yes, I'm working on the watch collection now so soon I'll have more options. I sometimes take it a step further and match up an inlayed pocket knife.


----------



## RogerP

No. Absolutely not. It may happen that way by accident but not by conscious design. Too i-gent matchy-matchy for me.


----------



## scarabei

Too much hassle. I stick to a universal metal band watch with black face that can be dressed up or down, that broadcasts all the right subtle signals to those who know.


----------



## Camdamonium

Nope! I don't own a stainless steel or titanium belt yet so I can't really relate. I wear the Breitling with button ups, suits, cargo shorts, and athletic shorts.


----------



## DiscoZ

Yup, to watch strap colour. Stainless watches to watch colour and tie.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## specialagentstu

I think I spend more time making sure my wife has a strap that matches her scrubs! Titanium and Stainless go with my suit and jeans else, a draw full of Natos exists if I could be bothered trying to match anything for myself.


----------



## bjdriscoll

I make sure I match the occasion. Black band for dark suits and formal. Brown for navy and lighter suits. Nato or pilot straps for more casual occasions.


----------



## ItnStln

bjdriscoll said:


> I make sure I match the occasion. Black band for dark suits and formal. Brown for navy and lighter suits. Nato or pilot straps for more casual occasions.


That's what I do, unless I'm using the bracelet.


----------



## DiscoZ

Always.


----------



## agravelle

Absolutely. Drives me nuts if they don't match. I'm not sure other people would even think twice, but details are important! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

I do, whenever possible. Don't like looking like a Christmas three


----------



## enkay

I always try to match my leathers (shoes/belt/watch strap). I also need to make sure the color of the face is appropriate to my attire!


----------



## nightowll

Its nice and fashionable, I do it whenever I can 

Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Expo

I usually do yeah


----------



## iuprof

I absolutely match them. However I don't worry about matching if the strap is black rubber.


----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis

Absolutely. There's nothing like clanking around on my stainless shoes with my stainless belt wrapped around my waist.

Kidding aside, yes I do for the most part. At the very least I would never mismatch colors of leather.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## William Voelkel

Always. Everyday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## madlou

Honestly I think it's a bit overkill planning that much color coordination.


----------



## TechGuyJ

madlou said:


> Honestly I think it's a bit overkill planning that much color coordination.


I️ don't match colors so much as coordinate them. Brown shoes with brown strap or bracelet. Black shoes with black strap or bracelet. That idea. I️ don't have a blue strap for blue shoes only. That can be too much, but not always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greggm

I pretty much always try and coordinate my watch to what I'm wearing, sometimes based on the face even though my collection is 80% black dial tool watches! But at least I try not to clash too badly with the strap


----------



## ispeshaled

I don't go out of my way to match, but I do smile when I notice I am haha


----------



## Perseverence

Yes.


----------



## Lucaass29

I do this about 99% of the time.


----------



## mpatton4re

Of course! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989

To some extent since I'm usually wearing metal bands. They go with everything while I usually wear brown leather straps with brown shoes, black straps with black shoes. Belts match the shoes.


----------



## lawtaxi

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*

No, too much work. Also a little, well, trendy?


----------



## TechGuyJ

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*



lawtaxi said:


> No, too much work. Also a little, well, trendy?


I'm not sure I would call coordinating colors between belt/shoes/watch strap trendy. I think that would be more in how it's worn (what strap/belt/shoes) than the colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

I match the watch dial color to the color clothing I’m wearing. If the watch is on a strap then the leather strap color matches my belt and shoes (brown/brown etc)


----------



## huntfortime

TechGuyJ said:


> I'm curious if I'm the only one that does this... Wearing a brown belt/shoes I will only wear a watch with either a silver, white, or blue dial and a SS bracelet or a brown or blue strap. Likewise with black attire / dial / strap. Am I the only one, or is there some fashion rule about this? Just curious!
> 
> Jason
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you jason. I try to match based on color scheme of strap with belt and shoes.


----------



## Egsise

*Re: Do You Match Your Watch to the Color of Your Belt & Shoes?*



nevada1995 said:


> No, I don't do that but I wear divers/sport watches with suits. I suppose, if you're going to do it then you should never wear a sport watch while "dreesed up" along with a proper leather/skin strap that matches your shoes and belt exactly. Good luck with that.


I've noticed that those who have an expensive diver tend to think that the price makes it suitable to wear it anywhere...



JesterIzDead said:


> It IS the little things! It's simple enough to match strap, belt, and shoes, and really completes a look. *Most men won't care...but most women notice these things*  It's fun having multiple strap options for a watch, too. Adds bang for the buck and different straps bring out different personas of a watch.


^THIS, there are people who notice these things.
My gf definitely appreciates that sometimes I use a little time to think how I look, just like I value that she cares how she looks.


----------



## mt_timepieces

No, too lazy for that

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten

I match or coordinate my pocket knife to my watch: black/stainless/titanium/bronze. Dress/tool, bold/discrete. If the watch is on leather, belt and shoes match or coordinate. Then I figure out what clothes to wear. Or, I wear what's clean.


----------



## FTE

Yes, but not religiously. Usually the watchband to correlate with the belt and shoes. Generally:

Brown belt -> brown watchband
Black belt -> black watchband
Bracelet with anything
Natos of complimentary color to clothing


----------



## seedubs1

Watch face color doesn't matter. Watch band color is what I match with shoes and belt.


----------



## ptfly

I do this. One of the reasons I have so many straps.

Exact color match is not important. Charcoal can go with black, dark brown can go with medium browns/sands, etc. Sometimes exact matches look contrived to me.
I tend to like the weathered straps with boots and cleaner straps with less casual shoes/finishes.

If wearing an odd color shoe/belt I will just grab a watch on a bracelet if I don't want to change bands.


----------



## FTE

For the watch itself, I tend to correlate the case metal to my belt buckle. If I have a stainless buckle, I usually do not pair a gold watch. With a gold belt buckle I tend toward gold watches. Other types of cases (PVD, mixed metals, etc) are interchangeable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

ptfly said:


> Sometimes exact matches look contrived to me.


Often times exact matches look contrived to me.


----------



## TechGuyJ

FTE said:


> Yes, but not religiously. Usually the watchband to correlate with the belt and shoes. Generally:
> 
> Brown belt -> brown watchband
> Black belt -> black watchband
> Bracelet with anything
> Natos of complimentary color to clothing


I find myself doing this. Mostly bracelet because I've been too busy lately to bother changing straps as often as I used to. Used to only wear a bracelet when traveling so I could get away with only bringing 1 watch.

I'm curious, do you (or does anyone else) wear NATOs in business casual attire? Business formal (suit)? I've struggled when it's appropriate in a professional setting to have even a nice watch on a NATO strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

NATO with a formal business suit? Well, nobody's stopping you. I would consider that an exceptionally poor choice, however, as the respective levels of formality are miles apart. It's what underlies the generally accepted inappropriateness of wearing polished black oxfords to the beach or wearing sneakers with black tie. Extreme examples to be sure, but all of kind. It's why I said way back when that selecting a watch that is appropriate to the outfit and occasion is far more important than just matching the strap to belt and shoes.


----------



## FTE

TechGuyJ said:


> I'm curious, do you (or does anyone else) wear NATOs in business casual attire? Business formal (suit)? I've struggled when it's appropriate in a professional setting to have even a nice watch on a NATO strap.


Yes, definitely no issue wearing natos with business casual.


----------

